# Ruskin, Apollo Beach Carwash?



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Does anyone know of a manual carwash in Apollo Beach or Ruskin? I want one I can pull the boat into and wash by hand. I know there's one in Gibsonton just off 75.

I've looked on the interwebs and Google maps with no luck.


----------

